# [net] avviare net.eth0 solo se il cavo è connesso

## theRealMorpheu5

Il mio problema è questo: se avvio il notebook senza cavo di rete, net.eth0 viene regolarmente avviato e dhclient tenta disperatamente di ottenere un IP bloccando ovviamente la fase di boot del sistema. Mi hanno parlato di netplugd che dovrebbe fare questa cosa, cioè, avviare gli script delle schete di rete solo se esse ricevono la portante... ma pare che non lo faccia, in verità.

Forse sarà un problema trattato molte volte ma io non l'ho trovato da nessuna parte o_O Quel che vorrei fare io sarebbe:

- avviare i servizi al boot solo se la scheda è effettivamente utilizzata (cavo connesso);

- tirare giù e su la scheda a seconda che il cavo venga sconnesso e riconnesso;

- lanciare dhclient alla connessione del cavo.

Mi pare tutto. Fustigatemi quanto volete ma se sapete qualcosa, ditemelo... la situazione comincia a farsi imbarazzante.

----------

## Peach

forse ifplugd è quello che serve? ne ho bisogno per la stessa ragione e lo sto emergendo al momento... vediamo se riesco a ottenere un risultato.

----------

## X-Drum

ifplugd non lo capisco,

a volte funziona egregiamente a volte no,

guardando la doc ufficiale inoltre pare che come client

dhcp o simila la situazione non sia molto rosea...

----------

## comio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ifplugd non lo capisco,
> 
> a volte funziona egregiamente a volte no,
> 
> guardando la doc ufficiale inoltre pare che come client
> ...

 

ridurre il timeout del dhcp?

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   ifplugd non lo capisco,
> 
> a volte funziona egregiamente a volte no,
> 
> guardando la doc ufficiale inoltre pare che come client
> ...

 

ciao, si l'ho provato anche (es: da 5 a 2 secondi) ma nulla,

per di piu' ho notato che con molte versioni, la prima volta che 

ifplugd "chiama" dhcpcd il quale non ha ancora creato una cache,

non c'è verso di acquisire un indirizzo da dhcp...cosa tragica, ma

risolvibile chimando direttamente dhcpcd la prima volta in maniera

da fargli creare appunto i files:

```
/var/lib/dhcpc/ :

dhcpcd-eth0.cache

dhcpcd-eth0.info
```

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   ifplugd non lo capisco,
> 
> a volte funziona egregiamente a volte no,
> 
> guardando la doc ufficiale inoltre pare che come client
> ...

 

In generale ci mette attorno ai 10 secondi a prendere un indirizzo, non mi sarebbe di molto aiuto.

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ifplugd non lo capisco,

 

Lo sto usando da un poco e sono davvero deluso. 

La prima cosa che non mi va è che non vengono riavviati i servizi   :Confused: 

Quindi alla fine succede che stacchi il cavo riattacchi e shorewall è giù  :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ifplugd non lo capisco,
> 
> a volte funziona egregiamente a volte no,
> 
> guardando la doc ufficiale inoltre pare che come client
> ...

 

concordo....alle volte va e alle volte non va....c'è stato un periodo  in cui la prima volta che staccavi il cavo avviava automaticamente (secondo la configurazione che avevo settato io) il wireless se però si reinseriva il cavo ethernt faceva casino..ora non fa nemmeno quello...bo

----------

## salade

Io di solito uso ifplugd e non ho mai avuto problemi.

Segnalo però che esiste anche netplug:

```

* sys-apps/netplug

     Available versions:  ~1.2.9-r1 ~1.2.9-r2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.red-bean.com/~bos/

     Description:         Brings up/down ethernet ports automatically with cable detection

```

http://www.red-bean.com/~bos/netplug/netplugd.8.html

 :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

2 cose, giusto per fare chiarezza sull'argomento:

- ifplug Ã¨ un progetto morto da altre 1 anno e non viene + sviluppato, Ã¨ quindi normale che sia buggato, al suo posto Ã¨ preferibile usare netplugd (baselayout li supporta entrambi)

- se avete problemi con i servizi che non vengono + riavviati da ifplug e netplug Ã¨ un problema VOSTRO, nel senso che Ã¨ dovuto a mal configurazione del baselayout, ma soprattutto state usando un baselayout che non supporta bene ifplug o netplug:

cito dalla GWN del 16 gennaio 2006

```
Il team Gentoo dedicato a baselayout Ã¨ lieto di presentare baselayout-1.12.0_pre14 al festante pubblico. Ecco una breve lista dei piÃ¹ importanti cambiamenti dalla versione 1.11:

    * Supporto di rete automatico con wpa_supplicant, ifplugd e netplug con riavvio dei servizi dipendenti -- Tipicamente ifplugd Ã¨ utilizzato per monitorare l'inserimento e rimozione dei cavi ethernet per avviare e fermare il servizio di rete di conseguenza, e viene utilizzato da altri servizi. Il problema era che quando ifplugd riavviava il servizio di rete, non riavviava i servizi che aveva fermato. Ora il supporto per ifplugd e netplug Ã¨ stato inserito in baselayout ed Ã¨ possibile un controllo piÃ¹ diretto e si puÃ² ricordare che servizi sono stati fermati dal servizio in modo da riavviarli. Anche wpa_supplicant Ã¨ in gradi di fare questo adesso. 
```

quindi controllate bene che il baselayout che avete installato sia corretto e conforme.

qua trovate tutta la newsletter.

----------

## Luca89

Ho usato per ora solo iflplugd (seguendo l'handbook gentoo) ed è veramente ottimo, IL riconoscimento del cavo attaccato o no è praticamente immediato e funziona perfettamente.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Forse sarï¿½ un problema trattato molte volte ma io non l'ho trovato da nessuna parte o_O

 

eppure:

HOWTO di fonderiadigitale/MyZelf su ifplug

----------

## federico

Io uso ifplugd da molto ma non mi ha mai convinto appieno, solitamente lavoro in modo che ettivi la lan wifi se non ho il cavo attaccato e viceversa, solo che certe volte li attiva entrambi, certe volte a caso... Provero' anche netplug  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## thewally

Qui tutto OK!   :Very Happy: 

Ifplug funge a meraviglia, con alcune modifiche ho fatto in modo che se viene collegato eth0, "tiri giù" wlan0 e utilizzi eth0 per connettersi alla LAN, il tutto senza interrompere la navigazione, il download od un scp (essendo su alternativamente le due interfacce, riesco ad utilizzare un solo IP per entrambe). [ Funziona anche vice-versa].

Davvero un ottimo prodotto   :Wink:  , appena possibile do un'occhiata anche a netplug.

----------

## fejfbo

 *comio wrote:*   

> ridurre il timeout del dhcp?

 

Anche se non troppo in-topic, com'è possibile farlo?

----------

## X-Drum

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   ridurre il timeout del dhcp? 
> 
> Anche se non troppo in-topic, com'è possibile farlo?

 

ad esempio:

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
```

guarda in /etc/conf.d/net.example per altri dubbi

sulla configurazione avanzata

----------

## X-Drum

appena provato netplug in accoppiata con l'ultimo baselayout

(che offre anche l'interactive startup modello RH,FK,MDK)

che dire...geniale ho avviato il pc con il cavo di rete sconnesso:

 *init wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING:  rdate is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.
> 
> WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started.
> ...

 

non appena connesso il cavo sono statiavviati tutti i servizi.......

per di piu' non è affetto da quel noioso bug della "prima acquisizione" 

(descritto qualche post sopra sempre da me)

notevole anche il fatto che adesso i servizi dipendenti dalla rete

vengano stoppati in assenza di connettività (oltre ad essere riavviati)

Sarebbe da includere di default nel profilo system imho

o comunque da adottare come scelta di "default" 

(e quindi consigliarlo)

----------

## nick_spacca

Ma siete sicuri che Netplug sia + recente di Ifplug???? Da una ricerca veloce su internet mi è parso il contrario....

 *Bryan O'Sullivan sul suo sito ha scritto... wrote:*   

> Last modified: Sat Jan 8 00:48:49 CST 2005

 

Mentre:

 *Il sito di ifplug wrote:*   

> Sat Jun 4 2005:
> 
> Version 0.28 released, changes include: build fixes from Stefan Seyfried.

 

Non è che il miglioramento è avvenuto semplicemente a causa del nuovo Baselayout???

----------

## !equilibrium

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Ma siete sicuri che Netplug sia + recente di Ifplug???? Da una ricerca veloce su internet mi ï¿½ parso il contrario....

 

non c'entrano assolutamente nulla i log delle news o gli updates dei vari siti, perchÃ¨ NON rispecchiano assolutamente lo stato stesso del progetto. la questione Ã¨ molto semplice: ifplugd per fare il detect del cavo di rete inserito/tolto usa un accrocchio abominevole che non funziona sempre perfettamente (vedi i molti problemi citati in questo thread), mentre netplug usa l'interfaccia 'netlink' del kernel.

Usare il kernel invece di un insieme di demoni + tools + contro_tools ha il vantaggio di creare un software che una volta 'reso stabile' lo rimane nel tempo, fino a quando non cambiano l'interfaccia di netlink del kernel. Ecco perchÃ¨ per ifplugd si Ã¨ continuato a scrivere patch e contro patch, mentre per netplug no (e a dirla tutta, allo stato attuale ifplug non Ã¨ ancora 'stabile').

Quindi ripeto: ifplugd Ã¨ un progetto morto e lo stesso autore non vuole continuare nello sviluppo, di contro esiste netplug che Ã¨ una soluzione piÃ¹ efficiente ed elegante, ma soprattutto 'funzionante'; attualmente il baselayout supporta entrambi, ma appena il supporto a netplug sarÃ  consolidato Ã¨ intenzione dei developers di gentoo di deprecare del tutto ifplugd, togliendone ovviamente il supporto dal baselayout.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non c'entrano assolutamente nulla i log delle news o gli updates dei vari siti, perchÃ¨ NON rispecchiano assolutamente lo stato stesso del progetto. l
> 
> 

 

Vero, ma daltronde sul sito di Netplug NON ho trovato alcun changelog a cui fare riferimento...

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a questione Ã¨ molto semplice: ifplugd per fare il detect del cavo di rete inserito/tolto usa un accrocchio abominevole che non funziona sempre perfettamente (vedi i molti problemi citati in questo thread), mentre netplug usa l'interfaccia 'netlink' del kernel.
> 
> Usare il kernel invece di un insieme di demoni + tools + contro_tools ha il vantaggio di creare un software che una volta 'reso stabile' lo rimane nel tempo, fino a quando non cambiano l'interfaccia di netlink del kernel. Ecco perchÃ¨ per ifplugd si Ã¨ continuato a scrivere patch e contro patch, mentre per netplug no (e a dirla tutta, allo stato attuale ifplug non Ã¨ ancora 'stabile').
> ...

 

Non sono abbastanza ferrato in materia, ma non sempre usare programmi in kernel space sono la miglior cosa, almeno a vedere da quanti software sono stati "spostati" da kernel space a user space....non ho comunque visto i sorgenti di nessuno dei due programmi, quindi non posso giudicare correttamente...

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi ripeto: ifplugd Ã¨ un progetto morto e lo stesso autore non vuole continuare nello sviluppo, di contro esiste netplug che Ã¨ una soluzione piÃ¹ efficiente ed elegante, ma soprattutto 'funzionante'; attualmente il baselayout supporta entrambi, ma appena il supporto a netplug sarÃ  consolidato Ã¨ intenzione dei developers di gentoo di deprecare del tutto ifplugd, togliendone ovviamente il supporto dal baselayout.

 

Io -per esperienza puramente personale sui miei pc e su quelli di tutti i miei amici- non ho mai riscontrato problemi con ifplug (per lo meno non problemi grossi...) ciononostante non mancherò certo di provare netplugd   :Wink:  (adoro incasinare il mio sistema   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Josuke

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Qui tutto OK!  
> 
> Ifplug funge a meraviglia, con alcune modifiche ho fatto in modo che se viene collegato eth0, "tiri giù" wlan0 e utilizzi eth0 per connettersi alla LAN, il tutto senza interrompere la navigazione, il download od un scp (essendo su alternativamente le due interfacce, riesco ad utilizzare un solo IP per entrambe). [ Funziona anche vice-versa].
> 
> Davvero un ottimo prodotto   , appena possibile do un'occhiata anche a netplug.

 

Il fatto è questo....al primo avvio niente da dire..ma ti va perfettamente anche togliendo e rimettendo più vlte il cavo ethernet?

----------

## Josuke

ok ho provato netplug e direi che funziona proprio meglio.....è più leggero..istantaneo e funziona anche dopo 4 5 prove...il mio dubbio è questo....come faccio ora a fare in modo che se tolgo il cavo di rete parta in automatico il wireless e vice versa?

----------

## gutter

Ho provato a compilare netplug ma mi ha dato un errore  :Confused: .

Vediamo se stasera mi trovo un poco di tempo per indagare.

----------

## stelinux

la versione 1.2.9-r1 (amd64) non compila correttamente

```

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/netplug-1.2.9-r1 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) netplug-1.2.9-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) netplug-1.2.9-r2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-netplug-1.2.9-r1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-netplug-1.2.9-r2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/netplug

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/netplug-1.2.9-gcc4.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/netplug-1.2.9-remove-nest.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) netplug-1.2.9.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking netplug-1.2.9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/netplug-1.2.9-r1/work

 * Applying netplug-1.2.9-gcc4.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

cc -O2 -march=athlon64 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe -Wall -Werror -std=gnu99 -DNP_ETC_DIR='"/etc/netplug"' -DNP_SCRIPT_DIR='"/etc/netplug.d"' -ggdb3 -O3 -DNP_VERSION='"1.2.9"'   -c -o config.o config.c

cc -O2 -march=athlon64 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe -Wall -Werror -std=gnu99 -DNP_ETC_DIR='"/etc/netplug"' -DNP_SCRIPT_DIR='"/etc/netplug.d"' -ggdb3 -O3 -DNP_VERSION='"1.2.9"'   -c -o netlink.o netlink.c

cc -O2 -march=athlon64 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe -Wall -Werror -std=gnu99 -DNP_ETC_DIR='"/etc/netplug"' -DNP_SCRIPT_DIR='"/etc/netplug.d"' -ggdb3 -O3 -DNP_VERSION='"1.2.9"'   -c -o lib.o lib.c

cc -O2 -march=athlon64 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe -Wall -Werror -std=gnu99 -DNP_ETC_DIR='"/etc/netplug"' -DNP_SCRIPT_DIR='"/etc/netplug.d"' -ggdb3 -O3 -DNP_VERSION='"1.2.9"'   -c -o if_info.o if_info.c

cc -O2 -march=athlon64 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe -Wall -Werror -std=gnu99 -DNP_ETC_DIR='"/etc/netplug"' -DNP_SCRIPT_DIR='"/etc/netplug.d"' -ggdb3 -O3 -DNP_VERSION='"1.2.9"'   -c -o main.o main.c

if_info.c: In function `ifsm_scriptdone':

if_info.c:371: warning: generating trampoline in object (requires executable stack)

make: *** [if_info.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

mentre la 1.2.9-r2 (~amd64) compila e funzia che è un amore...

(gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7; gcc 3.4.5 )

----------

## gutter

 *stelinux wrote:*   

> la versione 1.2.9-r1 (amd64) non compila correttamente
> 
> 

 

Stesso identico problema per x86.

----------

## !equilibrium

chi cerca trova: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116140

 *Quote:*   

> emerge latest portage and set FEATURES="stricter" to reproduce.

 

----------

## federico

Non ho capito bene come attivare netplug  :Sad: 

Fede

----------

## Josuke

me balla n'ocio   :Shocked:   , dai topic che ho letto sembra che l'unica cosa che si debba fare sia emergere netplug per connessioni wired e wpa_supplicant per connessioni wireless...aggiungerle al runlevel default (nel mio caso quindi net.eth0 e net.eth1) e dovrebbe fare tutto da solo...il fatto è che sulmio pc non è così, si avviano tutte insieme e morta li, se poi stoppo il wireless mi da però un messaggio incoraggiante:

```
titano ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth1 ...                                        [ ok ] *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ] *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ] *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ] *   Selecting best interface: eth0

```

però direi che accorgersene adesso mi sembra un o' troppo tardi...che mi sia sfuggito qualcosa?

----------

## federico

Si dunque e' corretto, se emergi e basta dovrebbe funzionare e andare in background nel caso non ci sia il cavo presente. devo ancora fare bene le prove per verificare cosa cambia quando metti e togli il cavo e hai una connessione wifi valida che la macchina potrebbe prendere...

federico

----------

## ginetto

Ciao:)

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non ho capito bene come attivare netplug 
> 
> Fede

 

Mi associo  :Embarassed: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si dunque e' corretto, se emergi e basta dovrebbe funzionare e andare in background nel caso non ci sia il cavo presente....

 

Fatto, ma boh.. non ho notato nessun cambiamento...

Non ho wireless

 :Smile: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma non server la nuova versione di baselayout ( quella ~ per intenderci ) per avere supporto per netplug?

----------

## Josuke

si...e l'opzione RC_AUTO_INTERFACE="yes" nel file /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## federico

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> si...e l'opzione RC_AUTO_INTERFACE="yes" nel file /etc/conf.d/rc

 

Non e' strettamente necessario questo per utilizzare netplug pero' ..

Fede

----------

## Josuke

no questa opzione dovrebbe servire per cambiare automaticamente da wireless a wired

----------

## federico

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> no questa opzione dovrebbe servire per cambiare automaticamente da wireless a wired

 

Adesso l'ho messa in prova, vediamo cosa fa dunque.

Fede

----------

## Josuke

he come scritto sopra a me non va...ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusate eh ma veramente non ho capito un'acca...

Se ho baselayout < 1.12 

Se ho baselayout >= 1.12 

Mi spiegate gentilmente la differenza su come usare netplug?

----------

## Josuke

allora..con una versione precedente di baselayout 1.12.0_pre16-r3 netplug non è supportato in pieno quindi si consiglia ancora l'uso di ifplug, da questa versione in poi netplug è supportato, basterebbe insallarlo e mettere net.eth0 nel runlevel di default tutto qui

----------

## Ic3M4n

stavo cercando di configurare sto coso ma non va una mazza. ho cercato un po' su internet e mi sono letto un po' di doc ma non capisco come devo fare per configurare il tutto. 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_on_Dell_Inspiron_9400 <- qui dicono che non bisogna aggiungere nulla al runlevel.

in questo thread si dice di aggiungere entrambe le schede al runlevel.

il file di conf /etc/netplug/netplugd.conf contiene un solo eth* mentre il man di netplugd utilizza una sintassi tipo eth[0-13].

inoltre leggendo la man dice di avviare il servizio con l'opzione -F per il debug e questo è quanto mi sputa fuori:

```
netplugd -F

/etc/netplug.d/netplug eth0 probe -> pid 23401

Usage: net.lo [ flags ] < options >

Normal Options:

    start stop restart pause zap

      Default init.d options.

Flags:

    --quiet

      Suppress output to stdout, except if:

      1) It is a warning, then output to stdout

      2) It is an error, then output to stderr

    --nocolor

      Suppress the use of colors.

Configuration files:

    /etc/conf.d/net.lo    /etc/rc.conf

For more info, please run '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 help'.

/etc/netplug.d/netplug eth1 probe -> pid 23415

Usage: net.eth0 [ flags ] < options >

Normal Options:

    start stop restart pause zap

      Default init.d options.

Flags:

    --quiet

      Suppress output to stdout, except if:

      1) It is a warning, then output to stdout

      2) It is an error, then output to stderr

    --nocolor

      Suppress the use of colors.

Configuration files:

    /etc/conf.d/net.eth0    /etc/rc.conf

For more info, please run '/etc/init.d/net.eth1 help'.

```

ovvero mi sputa fuori l'output di un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 senza comandi e non funziona come mostra ifconfig:

```
 ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

inoltre da quando l'ho emerso quando starto il servizio mi dice:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Service net.eth0 starting

 * WARNING:  net.eth0 has started but is inactive

```

ma funziona tutto dato che vi sto scrivendo ed il wireless è disconnesso.

dato che non so più dove sbattere la testa... qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## Dr.Dran

@Ic3M4n Hai installato il baselayout 1.12.x? Dovrebbe funzionare tutto in modo automatico, comunque ti do questo link, dove posta lo sviluppatore che si occupa di interfacciare netplug e ifplugd. Ecco qui.

Cheers

Franco

P.S. Come già detto e stradetto, se non avete il layout unstable, il quale verrà rilasciato come stable dopo il 5 luglio e' consigliato l'utilizzo di ifplugd, anche se non e' + supportato ne sviluppato; al contrario se stato utilizzando una installazione testing utilizzate tranquillamente netplug.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho il baselayout 1.12.1. 

come detto l'output dopo l'emersione di netplug viene modificato, infatto ottengo questo:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Service net.eth0 starting

 * WARNING:  net.eth0 has started but is inactive 
```

come da post precedente. adesso provo a dare un'occhio al thread che  mi hai dato. grazie.

----------

## Josuke

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> @Ic3M4n Hai installato il baselayout 1.12.x? Dovrebbe funzionare tutto in modo automatico, comunque ti do questo link, dove posta lo sviluppatore che si occupa di interfacciare netplug e ifplugd. Ecco qui.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Franco
> ...

 

ok il mio dubbio è....vanno o non vanno messi nel runlevel i vari net.ethX o net.wlanX? li dovrebbe far partire lui? dovrebbe escluderne uno piuttosto che n'altro basandosi sull'inserimento del cavo?..non capisco

----------

## Ic3M4n

Ã¨ una cosa che nemmeno io ho ancora capito. se le ho su entrambe navigo con la wireless, se le ho giÃ¹ entrambe non navigo. il fatto Ã¨ che vedendo il thread che ha postato Dr.Dran si nota che stanno utilizzando wpa supplicant, cosa che io non utilizzo. ho anche aggiunto resolvconf-gentoo come specificato ma non va lo stesso.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

